# new brute 300 and teryx 4



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I was looking on the kawasaki site. they now have a baby brute 300 and a teryx 4 seater with power steering.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sure do


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

4...


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's a good article about the Brute 300. 

http://www.atv.info/article.cfm?id=1135


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

The brutes look like a "Baby Kymco" and the Teryx's look like "Mini Commanders" especially in that yellow, Lol.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow that is sweet I love the four seater, just what I was waiting for!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the baby brute is ok i guess but im not diggin the 4 seater trex at all way to many other better looking options out there


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Too bad no 4WD for the Baby Brute. Be a great rig for kids or the wife.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

My initial impression of the T4 is good, but I'll need to see some testing/comparisons before I can rule out the RZR4...just never been satisfied with the RZR's fit, finish and overall quality. Can't stand the sound of that parallel twin either. Hopefully I'll have a 4 seater in my garage within the next 12-18 months.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Now they just have to step up to the game of 900cc or 1000cc.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^^ and fix all these garbage oil seals. lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I cant believe no one has asked if you could put an840 in the B-Bruit.... I see pit bike...Have to agree on the 4 seater. not keeping up,,,


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

i cant believe its not 4x4 ...that blows i woulda bought one instantly !!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think that brute 300 looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

T4 looks hideous to me. the front end is just awful


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> T4 looks hideous to me. the front end is just awful


Agree bro that thing is UGLY Kawi went backwards on that design what were they thinkin

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

^:agreed: the front end is horrible.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

*brute 300*

yea wish the 300 was 4x4 , dont believe it is irs either. would have traded my daughters polaris hawkeye in a heartbeat ,unfortantly they the only ones make a 300 4x4 auto. does ok for her i quess , polaris can hold up to most 10 yr olds.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Snorkel materials list available soon! :33: Somebody will need one even for a 2WD 300.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I wish the 300 was 4wd. My little girl is almost big enough to get off her little chinese one and get something that can follow us at places like at Down South Offroad park or around my dads property and up and down our gravel road. Been lookin at the 170 kids RZR....havn't quite talked myself into that one yet, can get one cheaper than that brute but probably don't have half the balls...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

check out the engine and cvt. they made a lot of change to the old bayou.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What you do you think about the Wet Clutch in the Teryx 4? It will be a lot better on belts and easier on the trials.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

More parts to replace lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

As long as you're using the correct oil, JASO MA certified, it should last for a long time. The thing I like about it the most is the constant belt tension. Shouldn't wear through belts as bad, or need adjusting as often.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DLB said:


> As long as you're using the correct oil, JASO MA certified, it should last for a long time. The thing I like about it the most is the constant belt tension. Shouldn't wear through belts as bad, or need adjusting as often.


Yep...thats whats in my KQ and I love it. I wouldn't wanna go back to the the primary springs...lol. I put a new Dayco XTX belt on my KQ October of last year....4 races and trail riding all year and still looks like new. I love it. Just can't get a high stall...but don't really want it. I mean I get about 500 RPM's out of it with some stall wet springs....but don't wanna mess with it. Put some lighter roller weights in it....and good to go. 

I bet someone will start machining the primary and stuff to get more low end outta them after they have been out for a while. I have my primary machined and love it. Lot less trouble IMO. For racing I don't like them as much...but their worried about the big picture....a LOT more trail riders then racers out there.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I wonder if that 300 is as good as a prairie 360


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Been cool if they made it a 450 vtwin.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

muddigger360 said:


> I wonder if that 300 is as good as a prairie 360


i am sure it will be as good but they dont come in 4x4 like the P360.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

brutemike said:


> Been cool if they made it a 450 vtwin.


Heck Yeah...or even a 500. :agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

this would have been an awesome replacement for the old lakota 300 4x4 from back in the day. lets all send them emails MAKE IT A 4X4!!! PAAWEEEEEEEEESE!!!!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

A 300 automatic 4x4 amd diff lock would be awesome


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> What you do you think about the Wet Clutch in the Teryx 4? It will be a lot better on belts and easier on the trials.


Should be until a bbk is added then the wet clutch will prob slip under the extra power......another thing to upgrade but if left stock should be ok.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

They need to make it 4x4 I would get one then


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

IMO, Kawie would get alot more sales selling a brute force 500 or 550 with 4x4 and diff lock. The general public isn't a real fan of v-twin 750's you know. Look at the Hondas, that still don't have diff lock and are the #1 seller. Yamaha right behind them with their single cylinder grizzly.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I would definitely buy a brute 500 or 550. I think it would be even better if the switched to a transmission like Honda without a belt


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

And I wonder what kind of mods will come out for the 300


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

*2012 Brute Force 300 (baby brute)*

Baby brute 300


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I like those taillights.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually there is one that has the new baby brutes in it...but this is the first vid I've seen posted. The other thread shows the new 4 seater Teryx as well.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I liked the tail lights too.


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14607


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gonna merge them...


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder if RDC is fabricating a lift yet for it, lol


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> gonna merge them...


Thanks for the merge. My bad bud




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Word. Thanks for finding the video! Wish I could have been invited to that test ride though :bigok: lol


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

that brute 300 is like someone guessed before an Kymco MXU300, hat that bike before, preety durable, smart designed but got a litle rust issue, had done 15 or 16.000 km on it without any problem, i just killed one my alternator with that lightbar i had on it. 

that mashine is build by kymco under the name MXU300 since 2005.

Also lucky that on the US photos is no Kymco Emplem on the CVT on the euro ones it is









you can see that on www.kawasaki.de


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not on the US site...










http://www.kawasaki.com/Products/Product-Specifications.aspx?scid=1&id=555

so one of them is photo shopped... OR they are using kymco parts in your country and not ours???


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

the frame, the engine, the rear axle and tachometer are exactly the same like on my old bike.
only thing that is different are the plastics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

im not disputing that, Im just saying that on the US site, the "kymco" stamp is not shown inside the clutch. I looked at both sites, the one you posted, and the US site, and it's on the .de but not on the .com (us) site. The picture is the same but the stamp is gone on the US site.


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

yepp, thats what i noticed too, but the big question is why? only marketing issues?

even more strange in my eyes is that an premium manufracturer like Kawa does buy, or works together with kymco....

and another question i ask myself is if that KVF300 is made in USA like my KVF650 brute...


----------

